# تعليم الAutoCAD 2007 3D الاسطوانه الاولى



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الاسطوانه الاولى لتعليم الAutoCAD 2007 3D 

و هى ان شاء الله خمس اجزاء 

و الى سيادتكم الجزء الاول وسوف اقوم برفع باقى الاجزاء تباعا

الجزء الاول

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']http://www.4shared.com/file/38852848/68412e9/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part1.html[/font]


اسالكم الدعاء

وشكرا


----------



## أروى (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس
جااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووور بشمهندس احمد الطيب 
وجزاااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## نسر العرب (26 فبراير 2008)

والله مجهود طيب أخي أحمد الطيب والله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## ahmed morshidy (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
اود ان اسالهل الاسطوانة بالعربى ام بالانجليزى؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 فبراير 2008)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
> اود ان اسالهل الاسطوانة بالعربى ام بالانجليزى؟


 

ان شاء الله بالعربى اخى الكريم


----------



## أروى (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس
فى انتظار باقى اجزاء ال cd


----------



## خيال و علم (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء

اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير، و هذا التاخير بسبب ان الملفات كبير الحجم و صعب upload بهذا الحجم عندى.

فقررت تقسيم الملفات الى حجم اصغر و طرحها من جديد.

كما ارجو من السادة الذين رفعوا الجزء الاول ان يلتمسوا العذر منى لهذا.

وشكرا


----------



## أروى (29 فبراير 2008)

ولا يهمك يا بشمهندس
احنا فى انتظارك
بس ما تتأخرش


----------



## موج البحر (1 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زياد قباني (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مارس 2008)

:56: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء ..... تحية طيبة و بعد

و الله اسف جدا جدا جدا على طول الانتظار ..... ولكن الحمد الله قد و فقنى الله فى التحميل اخيرا.

و الى حضراتكم الروابط و اعتذر مرة اخرى على التاخير و كثرة الروابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/39314083/2fabd7be/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part01.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part01.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39317911/d0399ba/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part02.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part02.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39331914/22c26189/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part03.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part03.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39336462/11eff991/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part04.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part04.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39340069/167f0b09/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part05.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part05.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39342487/c2446bd7/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part06.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part06.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39346205/6f7c6b16/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part07.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part07.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39349296/7fd491b3/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part08.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part08.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39376249/450698e9/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part09.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part09.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39378129/f1c5f605/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part10.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part10.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39379709/7fc28f50/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part11.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part11.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39380892/cdd672f7/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part12.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part12.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39381675/7f1380b5/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part13.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part13.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39383690/3bf3913f/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part14.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part14.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39385093/831ce3eb/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part15.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part15.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39455786/ab7c4a9/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part16.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part16.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39457699/28d84ac5/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part17.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part17.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39459532/a77cb2ad/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part18.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part18.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39461657/11e0dc2/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part19.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part19.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39495699/47216f4f/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part20.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part20.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39496413/7e1c77d9/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part21.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part21.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39497128/7c94581c/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part22.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part22.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39497991/e8af68cb/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part23.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part23.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39499100/a0a6c59f/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part24.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part24.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39500205/69ce7117/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part25.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part25.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39560551/99dba26e/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part26.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part26.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39563815/e0b79fce/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part27.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part27.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39566863/714b5c0e/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part28.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part28.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39568761/74c60d2c/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part29.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part29.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39571420/258320dd/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part30.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part30.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39574233/96c2cca6/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part31.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part31.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39577105/447f2be7/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part32.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part32.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39594502/70970717/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part33.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part33.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39595269/cec08f9/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part34.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part34.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39579230/fda145c1/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part35.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part35.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39580698/f1c455fe/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part36.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part36.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39596212/c6cae858/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part37.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part37.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39597023/21d83806/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part38.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part38.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39597941/965dc523/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part41.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part41.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39598941/ce3ed575/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part42.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part42.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39583709/44761bf8/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part43.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part43.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39585245/a0c0fe0/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part44.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part44.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39586252/9fc604ec/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part45.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part45.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39587355/b8dc9c1d/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part46.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part46.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39588363/22f17abd/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part47.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part47.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39589490/81934628/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part48.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part48.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39590275/2b9f85a1/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part49.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part49.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39590983/4931d3ba/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part50.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part50.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39591949/bded12cd/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part51.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part51.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39592509/c22e8143/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part52.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part52.rar


و شكرا 

وان شاء الله قريبا فى الجزء الثانى :56:


----------



## أروى (3 مارس 2008)

مرسى ليك يا بشمهندس بس الروابط كتيرة جدا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2008)

أروى قال:


> مرسى ليك يا بشمهندس بس الروابط كتيرة جدا
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندسة اروى

و الله عارف و اسف جدا جدا جدا لكى و لك فرد يقوم بالتحمل.

بس اقسم بالله مارضى يحمل يلا ملفات صغيرة

و اكرر اسفى مرة اخرى


----------



## إسلام (4 مارس 2008)

المهندس أحمد الطيب:
مجهود وفير... 
بارك الله فيك، لكن هل لاحظت أن الجزءين الـ39 و 40 ليسا موجودين؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2008)

إسلام قال:


> المهندس أحمد الطيب:
> مجهود وفير...
> بارك الله فيك، لكن هل لاحظت أن الجزءين الـ39 و 40 ليسا موجودين؟


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندس اسلام جزاك الله كل خير كلام حضرتك مضبوط و بقوم الان بعمل Upload لهم و سوف اقوم برفهم فى الموقع ان شاء الله اليوم.

ولك الف شكر اخى الكريم :55:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مارس 2008)

إسلام قال:


> المهندس أحمد الطيب:
> مجهود وفير...
> بارك الله فيك، لكن هل لاحظت أن الجزءين الـ39 و 40 ليسا موجودين؟


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف شكر الى المهندس اسلام على هذه الملاحظة 

و هذا الخطاء غير مقصود منى و الى سيادتكم الاجزاء الناقصة.

http://www.4shared.com/file/39806467/4ce2870d/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part39.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part39.rar http://www.4shared.com/file/39808808/63c2b34d/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01part40.html - AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part40.rar

وشكرا


----------



## إسلام (5 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك، مع العلم بحسن النية المسبق
فأعلم أنه سهو 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مارس 2008)

إسلام قال:


> بارك الله فيك، مع العلم بحسن النية المسبق
> فأعلم أنه سهو
> جزاكم الله خيراً


 
شكرا لحضرتك على الاهتمام


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 مارس 2008)

تسلم ايديك يا بشمهندس انا فعلا كنت محتاج حاجة زى كده
بس على فكرة انا تعبت اوى عقبال منزلتهم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 مارس 2008)

أحمد مصطفى على قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا بشمهندس انا فعلا كنت محتاج حاجة زى كده
> بس على فكرة انا تعبت اوى عقبال منزلتهم


 

اان عارف يا باشمهندس لانه كثيرة، و الله اسف جدا لان كان عندى مشكلة و منفعش احملهم غير ملفات صغيرة.


----------



## ثناء مدني (8 مارس 2008)

تسلم يا أستاذ احمد مشكورررررررررررررررر انت على جهودك وجزاك الله كل خير وانشاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## mohamed_hassan (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هناك مشكلة ارجو ايجاد حلها
بعد فك الضغط بيطلع الامتداد ده .nrg
ارجو شرح كيفية التعامل مع هذا الملف 
وكيفية استخدام التعليم
اشكركم علي هذه الاسطوانه يبشمهندس احمد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 مارس 2008)

mohamed_hassan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك مشكلة ارجو ايجاد حلها
> بعد فك الضغط بيطلع الامتداد ده .nrg
> ارجو شرح كيفية التعامل مع هذا الملف
> ...


 
نعم صح هذه ليست مشكلة و يمكن تشغيلة عادى جدا جدا من اى برنامج يقراء ملفات ISO مثل برنامج ال Nero.

ارجو التجربة و اعلام بالنتائج

وشكرا


----------



## omar25 (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## haithammido (17 مارس 2008)

*الف الف الف الف الف شكر*

مشكوووور..على هذه المشاركة الرائعة...مجهود طيب من حضرتك...الف شكر....ونتمنى تنزيل ماكس 9 ..زي موعدتنا ياباشمهندس..هههههه


----------



## haithammido (17 مارس 2008)

*الف الف الف الف الف شكر*

:12: مشكوووور..على هذه المشاركة الرائعة...مجهود طيب من حضرتك...الف شكر....ونتمنى تنزيل ماكس 9 ..زي موعدتنا ياباشمهندس..هههههه


----------



## haithammido (17 مارس 2008)

انا كل ماحاول افك الضغط يظهر لى رساله مكتوب فيها...................................................... next volume is requred......................... you need to have the following volume to continue extraction......insert disk with the volume and press ok......,مش عارف اعمل ايه ...ياريت اللى يعرف سبب المشكلة يقولها ....شكرا


----------



## mjmm (21 مارس 2008)

السيد أحمد ارجوا ان ترفع لنا البرامج التعليمية للاتوكاد ثنائي الابعاد ان توفر عندك. مع الشكر


----------



## mjmm (21 مارس 2008)

الاخ هيثم، اتبع الخطوات التالية لحل مشكلتك:
1- قم بتنزيل كل الملفات في حافظة واحدة.
2- ستجد ان اخر ملف عندك هو part32.
3- قم بتغيير اسم هذا الملف من AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01[2].part32 الى AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01[1].part32
4- ثم قم بعمل ترتيب للملفات حسب الاسم(right click-arrang items by name).
5- Select all .
6- right click - extract here
باذن الله سوف تكون الامور تمام.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 مارس 2008)

haithammido قال:


> انا كل ماحاول افك الضغط يظهر لى رساله مكتوب فيها...................................................... next volume is requred......................... you need to have the following volume to continue extraction......insert disk with the volume and press ok......,مش عارف اعمل ايه ...ياريت اللى يعرف سبب المشكلة يقولها ....شكرا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم هل تم رفع جميع الملفات بنجاح؟
ارجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال
وشكرا


----------



## geedward (23 أبريل 2008)

بعد كل الملفات وقلت قربت اخلص افاجاء بانة ناقص ملفين رقم 39 و 40 يلاهوووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أبريل 2008)

geedward قال:


> بعد كل الملفات وقلت قربت اخلص افاجاء بانة ناقص ملفين رقم 39 و 40 يلاهوووووووووووووووووووووووي


 
ايه الاخ الفاضل الجزء ال 39 و 40 موجدين فى الصفحة الثانية

وشكرا


----------



## geedward (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا اخ احمد معلش العتب علي النظر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أبريل 2008)

geedward قال:


> شكرا يا اخ احمد معلش العتب علي النظر


 

حصل خير، المهم طمنى الاسطوانه اشتغلت :81:


----------



## geedward (23 أبريل 2008)

الاسطوانة اشتغلت وزي الفل ربنا يبارك فيك وبدأت في تحميل الثانية وبرضة راح اعرفك اخبارها بأذن اللة وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا للاهتمامك يا غالييييييييييييي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أبريل 2008)

geedward قال:


> الاسطوانة اشتغلت وزي الفل ربنا يبارك فيك وبدأت في تحميل الثانية وبرضة راح اعرفك اخبارها بأذن اللة وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا للاهتمامك يا غالييييييييييييي


 

الحمد لله و الشكر لله


----------



## rabab_aha (10 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخ احمد كتير ...الملفات كثيرة.... بس الملف التاسع لم اجده و ايضا العاشر عند التحميل ,ممكن مساعدة ......و الملف 39 و 40 ما في رابط للتحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 يونيو 2008)

rabab_aha قال:


> مشكور اخ احمد كتير ...الملفات كثيرة.... بس الملف التاسع لم اجده و ايضا العاشر عند التحميل ,ممكن مساعدة ......و الملف 39 و 40 ما في رابط للتحميل


 

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله الملف التاسع و العاشر موجدين بين الملفات اما بخصوص الملف رقه 39 و 40 ان شاء الله موجدين فى الصفحة الثانية.

وشكرا


----------



## rabab_aha (10 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخ احمد على المساعدة ...الملف التاسع و العاشر مافي امكانية لتحميل


----------



## وحش العمارة (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود....(( يا طيب))
ولله انك طيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يونيو 2008)

وحش العمارة قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود....(( يا طيب))
> ولله انك طيب


 
الشكر لله يا باشمهندس


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على المجهود المبهر 
بارك الله فيك وجعل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 يونيو 2008)

حبظلم بظاظة قال:


> شكرا لك اخي على المجهود المبهر
> بارك الله فيك وجعل في ميزان حسناتك


 
الله يكرمك و بارك فيك ايضا


----------



## attaya (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندسة اروى
الملف التاسع
و
الملف العاشر 
لالالا يعملان
الرجاء إعادة التحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 يونيو 2008)

attaya قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> باشمهندسة اروى
> الملف التاسع
> ...


 

اخى الفاضل فعلا الجزء التاسع والعاشر بيهم خطاء لا يعملان و لا اعرف السبب وذلك سوف احاول فى حل هذه المشكلة وان لن تنجح سوف اعيد رفع الاسطوانه مرة ثانية 

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى سيادتكم تحميل الاسطوانة مرة اخرى على موقع اخر 

الجزء الاول
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c70312/n/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01_part1_rar

الجزء الثانى
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3c45ea/n/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01_part2_rar

الجزء الثالث
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f709e6/n/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01_part3_rar

الجزء الرابع
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4e55aa/n/AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01_part4_rar

وشكرا


----------



## heguehm (11 يوليو 2008)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يوليو 2008)

heguehm قال:


> Merci Beaucoup


 

you are welcome


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

الله يكتر خيرك و مشكور .الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mdra (17 يوليو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الى حضراتكم الاسطوانه الاولى لتعليم الAutoCAD 2007 3D
> 
> ...



والله مجهود طيب أخي أحمد الطيب والله يعطيك ألف عافية
أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

لقد استفدت من الدروس استفادة كبيرة - الدرس الاول والثاني والثالث اي حتى درس (presspull)
أما بقية الاجزاء فلم تشتغل معي ولا اعلم لماذا ؟ 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## mdra (17 يوليو 2008)

ارجو من المشرفين تثبيت الاموضوع لفائدته الكبيرة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2008)

mdra قال:


> والله مجهود طيب أخي أحمد الطيب والله يعطيك ألف عافية
> أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> لقد استفدت من الدروس استفادة كبيرة - الدرس الاول والثاني والثالث اي حتى درس (presspull)
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر الله و لا تشكرنى و الحمد لله على الاستفاده التى اتمها عليك، احيطك علما بان هناك ايضا ثلاث اسطوانات اخرى.

و لكن اى اجزاء لم تعمل عندك هل فى هذه الاسطوانه الاولى ام فى اسطوانه اخرى، ارجو الافاده

وشكرا


----------



## mdra (18 يوليو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشكر الله و لا تشكرنى و الحمد لله على الاستفاده التى اتمها عليك، احيطك علما بان هناك ايضا ثلاث اسطوانات اخرى.
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم 
اكتشفت خطأي فالاجزاء التي لم تعمل معي هي الاجزاء من 4 الى 12 وهي الموجودة في الاسطوانات 2-3-4 والتي ننتظرها بشغف

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والعون 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 يوليو 2008)

mdra قال:


> اخي الكريم
> اكتشفت خطأي فالاجزاء التي لم تعمل معي هي الاجزاء من 4 الى 12 وهي الموجودة في الاسطوانات 2-3-4 والتي ننتظرها بشغف
> 
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والعون
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا : الحمد لله ان الاسطوانه الاولى تعمل بكفاءة معك.
ثانيا: احيط سيادتك علما بان الاسطوانات الثانيه و الثالثة و الرابعة ان شاء الله موجدين بالفعل فى الموقع 
ارجو البحث عليهم و ان شاء الله تجدهم 


وشكرا


----------



## قبضة الإعصار (13 أغسطس 2008)

يا بشمهندس أحمد الطيب
نشكرك على هذا المجهود
لكن الجزء 9و10و11 لا يعملوا
The file link that you requested is not valid. 
أعمل إيه يا ترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن تشوف المشكلة
شكراً غلى وقتك ومجهودك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 أغسطس 2008)

قبضة الإعصار قال:


> يا بشمهندس أحمد الطيب
> نشكرك على هذا المجهود
> لكن الجزء 9و10و11 لا يعملوا
> The File Link That You Requested Is Not Valid.
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سيدى الفاضل لقد تم تحميل الاسطوانه الاولى باكامل مرة اخرى و هى فى اعلى هذه الصفحة فى المشاركة رقم 48 ارجو التاكد من ذلك و الرجوع لو هناك اى مشكلة
وشكرا


----------



## فرغلي (22 أغسطس 2008)

*نشكر المهندس احمد الطيب*

استاذنا الفاضل الباشمهندس احمد الطيب 
نشكرك على كل الجهود التي تقدمها لنا من خلال منتدايتنا الغراء ولكن للاسف الوصلات الموجوده في المشاركة رقم 48 لم تعمل .. الرجاء معاودة رفعها مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام 
وكل عام وانتم بخير بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك 
اخوك احمد فرغلي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2008)

فرغلي قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل الباشمهندس احمد الطيب
> نشكرك على كل الجهود التي تقدمها لنا من خلال منتدايتنا الغراء ولكن للاسف الوصلات الموجوده في المشاركة رقم 48 لم تعمل .. الرجاء معاودة رفعها مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
> وكل عام وانتم بخير بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
> اخوك احمد فرغلي


 
حاضر ان شاء الله حبدا فى تحميلها من جديد اليوم و قريبا جدا سوف اضع الرابط


----------



## فرغلي (23 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر للمهندس احمد الطيب*

استاذنا العزيز الباشمهندس احمد الطيب 
اشكر حضرتك على الاستجابه والرد وده ما نأمله في حضرتك 
لك جزيل شكري وتقديري وكل عام وحضرتك بخير 

اخوك احمد فرغلي


----------



## حندوسه (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

احمد باشا فرغلى لعيونك بس يا ابو حميد الاسطوانه الاولى و الروابط ان شاء الله شغالة بس طمنى الله يكرمك


http://www.filefactory.com/file/77afb0/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7d2766/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8534bf/

وشكرا


----------



## عمر غالي (24 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أغسطس 2008)

عمر غالي قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
و فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## فرغلي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*اشكر استاذنا الطيب*

اقدم لاستاذنا الكريم الفاضل الباشمهندس احمد الطيب ( اسم على مسمى ) لما يبذله من جهود ما يبتغي منها الا وجه الله 
اشكر كرمك واقدم لشخصكم الكريم كل ود وحب وتقدير وادعوا الله ان يكتب تعبك معنا في ميزان حسناتك 
واهنئ حضرتك بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك وادعو الله ان يجعله شهرا مباركا عليك وعلينا وعلى جميع اعضاء منتدانا الموقر والمسلمين اجمعين 
ان شاء الله اطمئن حضرتك على كفاءة الوصلات قريبا 

اخوك احمد فرغلي


----------



## فرغلي (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الوصلات تمام وشغاله*

استاذنا الفاضل الباشمهندس احمد الطيب

بارك الله فيك وسلمت يمينك 

اطمئنك بأن الوصلات شغاله وانا بعمل داون لودنج الان 

اشكر حضرتك الف شكر وربنا يخليك لنا ودائما سالم


----------



## فرغلي (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الباشمهندس احمد الطيب والاخوه المهندسين*

استاذنا الفاضل الباشمهندس احمد الطيب
الاساتذة الافاضل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
ارجو الافادة 

بعدما انتهيت من تحميل الملفات AutoCAD2007_3D_CD1 

حصلت على ثلاثة ملفات بإمتداد rar

AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part1.rar وحجمه 204 ميجابايت
AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part 2.rar وحجمه 204 ميجابايت
AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part3.rar وحجمه 59.249 ميجابايت

بعد فك الضغط حصلت على ملفAutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.nrg
حجمه 531.175 ميجابايت . إزاي اشغل هذا الملف ؟

و ما الخطوات التي يجب عملها بعد فك الضغط وما هو امتداد الملف المستنتج بعد عملية الفك 
أرجو المساعدة وشكراً


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

باشمهندس احمد و الله كل هذا الكلام كتير على نحنو اخوة و هذا الطبيعى بين الاخوة ايها الاخ الكريم، و كل عام و حضرتك بخير و تحياتى طبعا لكل افراد الاسرة الكريمة الخاصة بحضرتك.

بخصوص موضوعنا

كل ما ذكر من سيادتكم تمام جدا و بخصوص الامتداد nrg ده امتداد اسطوانات برنامج الــ Nero و يمكن تشغيلها ببنامج Nero 7 لو موجود عند حضرتك او برنامج اخر يمكن ان يشغل ملفات الــ ISO لا يوجد عندك هذه البرامج:70: :71::70: و الله لا تتعب نفسك يا حماد ادخل اللينك ده و نزل البرنامج ده :20: البرنامج ان شاء الله يشغل لحضرتك هذه الاسطوانه.

http://www3.bigupload.com/download_frame.php?id_file=EJL6T7479Q

او

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ca39b4/n/UltraISO_rar

او

http://ifile.it/rcfn39z/ultraiso.rar



طيب ازاى :83: ده انت الى بتسال:60:؟ حاضر حقولك انا الى بجاوب :57:


يتم تنصيب البرنامج.
بعد التنصيب يضع ايقونه فى الــ Desktop باسم UltraISO يتم النقر عليها.
و اختيار Continue to try .
نضغط على Tool ثم Mount to Virtual Drive .
نضغط على الزر الذى بجانب FILE iMAGE، و من ثم اختار مكان الملف الذى يحمل امتداد الــ nrg.
يجد زر اعلى زر image file مرسوم عليه نظارة مكبرة يتم الضغط عليه.
يتم فتح محتويات الاسطوانه و بالتالى من الممكن الان النقر على ايقونة index.exe.
و يتك تشغيل الاسطوانه فى الحال.
وشكرا

ارجوك طمنى هل اشتغلت ام لا.

وشكرا


----------



## فرغلي (26 أغسطس 2008)

*تقديم الشكر قليل عليك*

أستاذنا الفاضل الصبور الباشمهندس احمد الطيب

اقدم اعتذاري لازعاجك

واشكرك مليون وسبعمائة وثلاثة وخمسون الف شكر .. معلش يا باشمهندس .. حسابي تقل .. 
اقدر ادفع شيكات ؟ لحين ميسره ؟
الحمد لله البرنامج اشتغل وفتح ملفات السيدي 1
واشتغل البرنامج والف الف شكر وربنا يبارك فيك وفي اولادك وما يحرمناش منك 

اخوك احمد فرغلي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أغسطس 2008)

فرغلي قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل الصبور الباشمهندس احمد الطيب
> 
> اقدم اعتذاري لازعاجك
> 
> ...


 

سيدى الفاضل لا يوجد ازعاج و الحمد لله

معاليك يامر و الحمد لله انها اشتغلت مع حضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## enghend (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

enghend قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 

و جزاك ان شاء الله اخى الكريم


----------



## enghend (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
انا بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى 
انا لاحظت انك رفعت الاسطوانة اكثر من مرة بجد انا محرجة من طلبها تانى
بس فعلا الروابط لقيتها ممسوحة لكن ال 4 شير فيها روابط شغالة كتير
لو ممكن تقسم الاسطوانة على نفس عدد الروابط وترفع الروابط التالفة بس فى 4 شير 
وانا اكون شاكرة وانا عارفة انى بتعبك معايا


----------



## enghend (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا لحد دلوقتى لم اجد غير الملف التاسع والعاشر هما التالفين 
والحادى عشر شغال الحمد لله و39 و 40 وجدهم مرفوعين فى الصفحة التانية شغالين الحمد لله
انت ممكن تقسم الاسطوانة على المساحة اللى قسمت بها الملفات حتى تصل 52 ملف
وترفع الملفات التالفة بس وانا اسفة جدا على ازعاجك وانا عارفة انى بتعبك معايا


----------



## enghend (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا لحد دلوقتى لم اجد غير الملف التاسع والعاشر هما التالفين 
والحادى عشر شغال الحمد لله و39 و 40 وجدهم مرفوعين فى الصفحة التانية شغالين الحمد لله
انت ممكن تقسم الاسطوانة على المساحة اللى قسمت بها الملفات حتى تصل 52 ملف
وترفع الملفات التالفة بس وانا اسفة جدا على ازعاجك وانا عارفة انى بتعبك معايا


----------



## سوبربيف (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي بس مدا اعرف كيف افتح هذا الملف كونه مضغوط وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

enghend قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> انا بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
> انا لاحظت انك رفعت الاسطوانة اكثر من مرة بجد انا محرجة من طلبها تانى
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشهندسة enghend لا يوجد تعب و لا ارهاق حضرتك تامرى و اى زميل اخر برده بس ليا سؤال هل موقع FileFactory بيفتح عند حضرتك لانى انشاء الله ناوى ارفع الاسطوانه عليه لان موقع 4shared لا يسمح بملفات كبيرة و انا بجد اسف لان الملفات ا رفعتها عليه حذفتها اسف بجد فارجو من حضرتك سرعالاجابة لكى ابدا عملية رفع الملفات 

و شكرا


----------



## enghend (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا على الاهتمام والرد 
على فكرة عادى بيفتح عندى موقع FileFactory وتقربيا بيفتح معظم مواقع الابلود الشهيرة 
فى رجاء لو ممكن ترفعوا على ميجا ابلود أفضل من FileFactory
بس لو فى مشكلة عندك مفيش مشكلة ارفعة على FileFactory
وأسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

enghend قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا فعلا على الاهتمام والرد
> على فكرة عادى بيفتح عندى موقع FileFactory وتقربيا بيفتح معظم مواقع الابلود الشهيرة
> فى رجاء لو ممكن ترفعوا على ميجا ابلود أفضل من FileFactory
> بس لو فى مشكلة عندك مفيش مشكلة ارفعة على FileFactory
> وأسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ست الكل الروابط الجديده و على ال megaupload على حسب رغبة حضرتك بس ارجوكى طمنينى انهم نزلواو الاسطوانه اشتغلت 

الجزء الاول "AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part1.rar" (280 MB) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8T2OK007

الجزء الثانى "AutoCAD2007_3D_CD01.part2.rar" (177.86 MB) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=31K01EQS

وشكرا


----------



## enghend (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك وادخلك فسيح جناتة 
وجارى التحميل وان شاء الله مفيش مشكلة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سوبربيف قال:


> مشكور اخي بس مدا اعرف كيف افتح هذا الملف كونه مضغوط وشكرا


 

سيدى الفاضل جمع الملفات و بعد ذلك فكها ببرنامج ال Winrar ثم بعد ذلك يتم تشغيلها من اى برنامج خاص بالملفات الــ ISO او nrg

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

enghend قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك وادخلك فسيح جناتة
> وجارى التحميل وان شاء الله مفيش مشكلة


 

و الله يكرمك و يجازيكى، ان شاء الله

بس ارجوكى تطمنينى .......... و شكرا


----------



## enghend (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> و الله يكرمك و يجازيكى، ان شاء الله
> 
> بس ارجوكى تطمنينى .......... و شكرا



اطمئمن اخى الروابط شغالة تمام نزلتها وفكتها والحمد لله شغالة 
والاسطوانة شغالة تمام
معلش تعبينك معانا 
جزاك الله الف خير وجعلوا فى مثقال حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

enghend قال:


> اطمئمن اخى الروابط شغالة تمام نزلتها وفكتها والحمد لله شغالة
> والاسطوانة شغالة تمام
> معلش تعبينك معانا
> جزاك الله الف خير وجعلوا فى مثقال حسناتك


 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## newart (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

newart قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


 

الله يكرمك و اشكرك


----------



## قبضة الإعصار (1 نوفمبر 2008)

يا أحمد الطيب
شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الغير موصوف
نرجو من الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
من فضلك رقم 9 و10 لا يعملوا 
من فضلك كيف يمكننى أن أحصل عليهم عشان أبتدى
أنا محتاج ال3d جداً


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

قبضة الإعصار قال:


> يا أحمد الطيب
> شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الغير موصوف
> نرجو من الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> من فضلك رقم 9 و10 لا يعملوا
> ...


 

سيدى الفاضل اولا الشكر لله

ثانيا تم رفع الاسطوانة مرة اخرى فى المشاركة رقم 80 صفحة 6 ارجوا الرجوع اليها و ان شاء الله حتلاقى الاسطوانه بالكامل هناك

وشكرا


----------



## عروس البحر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

عروس البحر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
و جزاكى ان شاء الله ...........................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

رسام55 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
و فيك اخى الكريم ............


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*والله مجهود طيب أخي أحمد الطيب والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

mehdi_b10 قال:


> *والله مجهود طيب أخي أحمد الطيب والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


 
الحمد لله و الشكر لله و يعطيك ايضا اخى الكريم الصحة و العافيه.


----------



## mehdi_b10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور كثير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mehdi_b10 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور كثير


 

العفو و ربنا ينفعك بيهم ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (18 يناير 2009)

احب الاول اشكرك على المجهود الرائع ده بس انا لللاسف نزلن جميع اجزاء الاسطوانه الاولى ماعدا الاجزاء 9 10 ويا ريت تر فعهم تانى لو سمحت وشكرا جدا


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (18 يناير 2009)

يا ريت يا باشمهندس ترد عليا قبل ما انزل الينكات الجديده وخلاص


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 يناير 2009)

محمدوصفى احمد قال:


> احب الاول اشكرك على المجهود الرائع ده بس انا لللاسف نزلن جميع اجزاء الاسطوانه الاولى ماعدا الاجزاء 9 10 ويا ريت تر فعهم تانى لو سمحت وشكرا جدا


 

الشكر لله اخى الكريم

و بخصوص الملفات الناقصة لقد تم رفع الاسطوانه بالكامل مرة اخرى فى الصفحة الرابعة المشاركة رقم 48، و الى حضرتك اللينكات الجديده


الجزء الاول
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c703...CD01_part1_rar

الجزء الثانى
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3c45...CD01_part2_rar

الجزء الثالث
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f709...CD01_part3_rar

الجزء الرابع
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4e55...CD01_part4_rar

وشكرا


----------



## سمر الكيالي (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك العظيم --جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## هيمووس (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي ال cd


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 فبراير 2009)

سمر الكيالي قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك العظيم --جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 فبراير 2009)

هيمووس قال:


> شكرا علي ال cd


 

الشكر لله ............


----------



## فائزة احمد (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد وعاشت ايدك عالروابط


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 فبراير 2009)

فائزة احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد وعاشت ايدك عالروابط


 

ست الكل و جزاكى كل خير ان شاء الله :84:


----------



## arch_ahmed_salah82 (21 مارس 2009)

*رجاااااااء*

ارجوا التكرم بوضع الاسطوانه الرابعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_ahmed_salah82 (23 مارس 2009)

arch_ahmed_salah82 قال:


> ارجوا التكرم بوضع الاسطوانه الرابعه بارك الله فيك


 
ليه مافى احد يرد عليا:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مارس 2009)

arch_ahmed_salah82 قال:


> ارجوا التكرم بوضع الاسطوانه الرابعه بارك الله فيك



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مهندس احمد تقصد ايه بالاسطوانه الرابعة، و لو كنت تقصد الاسطوانه الرابعة فى التعليم فهى ان شاء الله موجوده فى المنتدى تحت نفس الاسم بس بدل الاسطوانة الاولى الرابعة.

و شكرا


----------



## محمد وعمر (24 مارس 2009)

رر


----------



## arch_ahmed_salah82 (24 مارس 2009)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مهندس احمد تقصد ايه بالاسطوانه الرابعة، و لو كنت تقصد الاسطوانه الرابعة فى التعليم فهى ان شاء الله موجوده فى المنتدى تحت نفس الاسم بس بدل الاسطوانة الاولى الرابعة.
> 
> و شكرا


 
انا بشكر حضرتك على الاهتمام
بس انا اسف انى بتقل عليك ارجوا وضع رقم المشاركه الموجود بها الاسطوانه الرابعه لتعليم الاتوكاد او وضع الينك مره اخر فى رد جديد اكرمك الله وزادك علما ونفعا للناس :20:


----------



## arch_ahmed_salah82 (28 مارس 2009)

أرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا الأفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاده


----------



## arch_ahmed_salah82 (5 أبريل 2009)

أرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو الأفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء


----------

